# Kwanpen bags?



## Ariun

Hi everyone,

I was wondering if anyone knows of Kwanpen bags. They have shops all over Singapore and Asia selling really beautiful reptile skin bags, and I saw some TDF kellys and birkins in croc leather on display. They don't say "Hermes", of course, but they're exactly the same design.

Does anyone own them? Would you buy them over Hermes?
Thanks!


----------



## funnyredhed

If I want a Kelly or a Birkin, I would buy only Hermes.  If I want an exotic leather bag, but don't want to spend the $$ on Hermes, I would look for a completely different (and original) style.  Just my opinion.....


----------



## TammyD

I've actually seen them. They're really good quality and well-made. I was sooo.....tempted cos they're only around $4500 for a 28cm kelly (slightly cheaper for a birkin). And the croc colors are so beautiful! But since I'm focusing on my Hermes bags for now, I'm not buying anything else.


----------



## hello2703

Thanks but no thanks


----------



## aspenmartial

I know that brand,too!  They are not cheap either!  Their croc. Birkin-look-like bag is about ~$13000-~$14000USD for 35cm..yes..it's MUCH cheaper than Hermes 35cm croc. Birkin BUT if I am going to spend like~$13000-~$14000, I want a real thing by adding more money to that amount!


----------



## TammyD

aspenmartial said:


> I know that brand,too! They are not cheap either! Their croc. Birkin-look-like bag is about ~$13000-~$14000USD for 35cm..yes..it's MUCH cheaper than Hermes 35cm croc. Birkin BUT if I am going to spend like~$13000-~$14000, I want a real thing by adding more money to that amount!


 
GASP! It's that much? I thought the birkins are even cheaper than the kellys.


----------



## aspenmartial

TammyD said:


> GASP! It's that much? I thought the birkins are even cheaper than the kellys.


One of my friend really wanted Hermes croc. Birkin, but she was short financially to buy one.  So, She bought Kwanpen birkin shape croc. bag for REALLY ~$14000 USD (with current currency exchange rate) for 35cm size. :s  It's pretty...but I would not buy it for myself...just 'NO'...:s


----------



## dior24

I won't buy them. Though it's not fake, I don't feel comfortable carrying one at an event when others are carrying the Hermes birkin. I won't mind purchasing their other styles which had no reference to any luxury fashion houses.


----------



## Ariun

Thank you everyone. Here're the ones I want. The SA sent me photos. Please let me know your views! Should I get one? 

This one in pink:








Or this one in black:


----------



## TammyD

Wow!! They're gorgeous!


----------



## umamanikam

wow ,both look good


----------



## hello2703

This is my very personal opinion but if I were you I would not go for the Kwanpen bags but take that money and buy an authentic Kelly in leather instead. 4,5K is a lot of money to spend on a bag and if you spend it on a Kelly - even though it is not exotic - you get more for your money, especially in terms of resale value. An Hermes Kelly will retain her value. I am not sure how much a Kwanpen could be resold for but my guess is that it won't be much.
This is my very personal opinion. Everybody is of course free to carry the bag that they feel like carrying.


----------



## shizuka

hi *ARIUN,*

how much are these bags?

cz


----------



## shizuka

hi *ARIUN,*

how much are these bags?

coz i know a reputable seller who sells AUTHENTIC HERMES BIRKIN AND KELLY at a very reasonable price .

Wont go for KWANPEN though....


----------



## TammyD

hello2703 said:


> This is my very personal opinion but if I were you I would not go for the Kwanpen bags but take that money and buy an authentic Kelly in leather instead. 4,5K is a lot of money to spend on a bag and if you spend it on a Kelly - even though it is not exotic - you get more for your money, especially in terms of resale value. An Hermes Kelly will retain her value. I am not sure how much a Kwanpen could be resold for but my guess is that it won't be much.
> This is my very personal opinion. Everybody is of course free to carry the bag that they feel like carrying.


 
That's true. I'm thinking that for $4500, you could top up a little and buy a lovely Hermes kelly.


----------



## mrssparkles

Hi *Aruin*,

Buy what your heart desires and what's in your budget.  It should however not be a question of Kwanpen vs Hermes anymore.  It's not comparing like for like.

If you _have_ to compare, getting a Kwanpen has its cons and you need to be pretty convicted in your mind that you can withstand any judgement and/or criticism or that what people think/say do not matter to you.  Otherwise, you will think lesser of the Kwanpen bag that you get.  And that "good feel" of getting the bag will quickly dissipate.


----------



## hello2703

For me the question would also be: How will this bag look in 20 years? That is for me where the true Hermes quality stands the test of time and shows the value for money. An Hermes bag - if you treat it well (I don't mean baby it) - will look great in 20 years because of the way it is made and the quality of skins used. You can always bring it into Hermes to have it refreshed and touched up and polished. Can you do this with a Kwanpen bag as well?


----------



## Ariun

shizuka said:


> hi *ARIUN,*
> 
> how much are these bags?
> 
> cz


 
The 28cm kelly (in the picture) are S$7000 each, and 30cm birkins are around S$6800.


----------



## aspenmartial

Ariun said:


> The 28cm kelly (in the picture) are S$7000 each, and 30cm birkins are around S$6800.


Wow!  Kwanpen bags are much cheaper in Singapore!!!  I only know one person who bought Kawnpen bag...in 35cm croc....I mentioned about it in previous posting above...It was MUCH MUCH more expensive than the prices you listed!


----------



## TammyD

Is Kwanpen available outside Singapore?

To be honest, Ariun, I was looking at these bags myself. A Korean friend, who buys them in Singapore, recommended them to me. She has a few pieces herself. But I've never bought any. 

I agree with MrsSparkles. You have to decide if you love it FOR YOURSELF. Put aside the brand and all that. If you love it, and its what you can afford, buy it. If you think you will prefer an Hermes kelly in non-exotic skin, then wait and save up a bit more in the meantime.


----------



## dior24

The kelly look tempting because it is in croc but i'm not sure if it's non-exotic, will the temptation still exist? For the amount of budget you have, if you top up a little bit more, you can get yourself a non-exotic hermes kelly. If happen by any chance, you may find a hermes kelly on the shelves and you don't even need to waitlist for one.


----------



## katyc

Even their ostriches are very nice and well made.

I saw a fuschia ostrich 'birkin' and got really tempted cos of the cheap price and easy availability.

But I din buy it in the end. 
It just din't feel right


----------



## frenchiefan

Although I personally wouldn't feel right buying such a bag...that pink one is LOVELY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 24, Faubourg

I've seen L-Z list Kwanpen accessories and have heard about their good quality, but I'd save up and spring for the real deal.  There's nothing like carrying an Hermes.


----------



## crochetbella

I'd save a little more and get the real deal.  I just wouldn't be comfortable with a lookalike.  I saw one at an antique shop here (same design as a Kelly but didn't say Hermes but it was old and only $20) and thought about getting it for a second (not to carry but our guest room has a travel theme and thought it might look cute sitting on some faux old suitcases we have in there.)  But I couldn't do it because it was a copy and I wouldn't want someone copying something I had designed.


----------



## all about bags

They do have Kwanpen in HK.  The workmanship is beautiful but would prefer to buy the really mccoy, so to speak, instead of a copy.

However, I have bought some of the accessories the company makes that are no copies of other brands - coin case, men's wallets (pretty generic design anyways) and cosmetic case.  Not cheap though, even their accessories like those mentioned above are in the $200-$500 range.  

If you are thinking of resale value - it'll probably in the 50-60% of what you paid for.  So, would probably advise waiting and buying the real thing.


----------



## Kellybag

Tough call...

Buy what you love most of all and don't be influenced by others.


----------



## thebaghag

im actually surprised that kwanpen isnt yet being sued by hermes since kwanpen basically copied the design of hermes kelly and birkins... but true that they are well made.


----------



## 2muchlux

I agree with Hello.  There is nothing like the real thing.


----------



## Rose

tresormakati said:


> im actually surprised that kwanpen isnt yet being sued by hermes since kwanpen basically copied the design of hermes kelly and birkins... but true that they are well made.



It's a mystery to me too......


----------



## misspiggy

I have to say though, that the pink one is very pretty!  That said, I won't spend on a non-Hermes croc Birkin or Kelly.


----------



## Shopalicious

I have got a couple of Kwanpens from my mom when I was younger but they are all non Hermes style.. I admire their craftsmenship


----------



## gigi leung

tresormakati said:


> im actually surprised that kwanpen isnt yet being sued by hermes since kwanpen basically copied the design of hermes kelly and birkins... but true that they are well made.


Besides Kellys and Birkins, they also copied the Bolide and Piano(Fabiola)...and maybe more.

I was at their Raffles Hotel store a few years ago & I actually mustered my guts to ask a Kwanpen SA about the copyright question...I was told that Hermes Corporate had sent reps. to their store to check out their bags before but no action was taken...it was along the line of the dimensions of their bags are not exactly the same as Hermes bags...

I do find the quality of the croc skins that they use to be pretty good, but the hardware on their Birkin and Kelly style bags are really...ush:


----------



## Tenshi1986

tresormakati said:


> im actually surprised that kwanpen isnt yet being sued by hermes since kwanpen basically copied the design of hermes kelly and birkins... but true that they are well made.





gigi leung said:


> I was told that Hermes Corporate had sent reps. to their store to check out their bags before but no action was taken...it was along the line of the dimensions of their bags are not exactly the same as Hermes bags...



I am not sure if this is applicable world-wide, but as for German copyright, the Kelly as a shape
is no longer protected, because it is too old and once the patent right has expired it is freely
to be replicated.

As for the Birkin, this does not apply though, because the design is only about 20 years old...

Still it seems like many companies use minor alterations, in order to avoid the law suit.
It's very sad!


----------



## Nola

I´m not comfortable with look-a-like (aka fake..) bags


----------



## Rose

^^^^


----------



## jennifleur

I know this post is old-ish, but, yeah, i third you! ^^^

There's nothing _*nothing* _like a real Hermes_. _


----------



## juicykenzie

yes i know kwanpen, i think it's only well-known is asia, i have one pink croco kwanpen birkin from my mother-in-law...she suddenly bored with it and decided to get the real croco hermes instead, i think kwanpen products are  ok, if i'm not wrong the  price of the croco birkin style is about the same like hermes birkin with regular leather.  I personnally wouldn't buy it, i rather settle for the real one


----------



## tokyogirl

Setting aside the quality, maintenance and other issues, maybe it's just me, but I would find it uncomfortable telling people that the bag is just a Hermes lookalike because I suspect that it (especially croc bags) would prompt people to comment about your bag.


----------



## CrocLover

i think its not only kwanpen who is ripping off hermes' designs, i see alota other brands doing birkin & kelly look-alikes too. but i guess they r not mentioned cos their quality & workmanship r not a threat to hermes yet.
personally i've checked out kwanpen's quality and workmanship, they r REALLY good. their aftersales services r commendable too. had few croc bags that r their original designs. for the price in croc, they r really worth it.


----------



## sonatina

Hi Ariun,
I have seen the bags and they are really beautiful and very well made but if compared to Hermes, you should go for the latter. Its more reputable and classy.


----------



## whitebirkin

Hi Ariun, I've seen these Kwanpen bags in person, one of my aunts even own two, in black and naturelle croc.  I must say that they're well made, and they're not cheap either because they're made out of real leathers.  However, I've compared an Hermes croc birkin with my aunt's Kwanpen croc "birkin-wanna-be", and the difference is that the Hermes one is lighter, and the Hermes leather is thinner and more subtle than the bulkier Kwanpen.  Again, nothing is as good as the real thing... you get your money's worth!  My suggestion is that if you really like the design and you have the budget, get the real thing! An Hermes bag is something that you can keep for many many years to come, and I believe it's worth spending your money on.  However, if you don't want to spend so much but still get a similar bag, then go with what you're most comfortable with.


----------



## mrssparkles

I'm not comfortable owning/using a Kwanpen.


----------



## Handybags

We don't generally discuss fakes here - is this even appropriate?


----------



## mrssparkles

^^ Kwanpen bags are not considered fakes apparently.  They do not bear the Hermes brand


----------



## Queenie

mrssparkles said:


> I'm not comfortable owning/using a Kwanpen.


H*ll yeah! Me too.


----------



## CynthiaNYC

It might not be a fake, but it sure is a blatant copy.


----------



## bruha

The flap on the Kwanpen Kelly posted here looks strange. I suppose a faux version will always reveal itself in one way or another.


----------



## bagwhore1

Having recently returned from HK .. I had a chance to check out Kwanpen and while I'd never consider purchasing something that is a copy of an Hermes .. I would however think about buying their "non-copies" as some of their little accessories and small leather goods were quite cute.


----------



## India

Well, at the risk of being stoned, I will say that they are gorgeous and I'd buy one in a heartbeat.  Not everyone can afford (or wants to afford!) an Hermes croc bag, and these are stunning bags that are clearly of a very high quality.  Yes, an Hermes is a "Rolls Royce", but then I drive an Audi....


----------



## obachan_rocks

Bum up this thread. Been a while since Kwanpen was discussed so I thought that I would post up 3 of their NON-Hermes designs for discussion.

Personally, I feel that this apple green bag below is a unique design that does not scream copycat? What do you think?
http://www.kwanpen.com/images/casual/3505.jpg

The 2nd bag that I like is this emerald green bag with a wave design, again I don't think they copied any high end designer:
http://www.kwanpen.com/images/classic/1369.jpg

Finally this evening clutch bag is reminiscent of a Chinese fan, don't you think so, a one of a kind design:
http://www.kwanpen.com/images/clutch/8895.jpg

The full list of handbags is here
Handbags | Page 1


----------



## periogirl28

I was told by Hermes staff that Kwanpen croc is of good quality. Buy the other designs and SLGs but my advice is not get the Birkins and Kellys are they are H designs and Kwanpen's is too close for comfort.


----------



## loves

i don't mind the non-hermes lookalikes, the quality is pretty good. but anything that remotely suggests Hermes, i'd not part my money for it at all...actually i won't even carry a kwanpen hermes lookalike even if they gave it to me for free


----------



## Elliespurse

I'll first say that I'd never buy a Hermes look-alike but I took a closer look at a brightly colored shiny Orange Birkin look-alike Kwanpen bag at Siam Paragon in Bangkok last week. The skin was very beautiful and high quality poro croc. The hardware had Kwanpen logo and the price was about $6000USD. One thing that not looked so good was when I looked behind the handles, where they are joined to the bag. The piping inside the handles were wisible there!!


----------



## creme fraiche

I wouldn't feel comfortable buying a Hermes look-alike bag, but looking at their website, I don't understand why people would choose those designs as their other handbag designs are just lovely.  I would snap up one of their other designs (or, actually, several) in a heartbeat.  Must ask my brother to check out the store for me the next time he is in HK!


----------



## blingbaby

I am in Bangkok at the moment and have just purchased an ostrich 35 birkin style Kwanden bag at Paragon in Siam and I have to say it is absolutely stunning.  The smell of this bag is divine and the workmanship unfaulted.  

They have a huge sale on at the moment and my ostrich 35 cm cost 37,150 baht, which equites to about $1200 aud.  Sadly the crocodile ones are not on sale and are around $8,000 aud.  If they had been half price also, I would have bought one of these.  I have a birkin which I adore and a beautiful vintage kelly which is also stunning.  When I saw the price of this Kwanden bag, I could not pass it by.  I know I will love this Kwanden in it's own right and I won't feel the need to make excuses that it is not an Hermes (which I obviously also adore). It's colour is sapphire and I am happy to post a picture if it is allowed.  They had another one at Gaysorn Plaza and also a magenta colour in a 30 cm.

I've just come back to my hotel room and did a tpf search and found this thread so I thought I'd add to it.


----------



## mave

I would get something from Kwanpen as long as it's not an Hermes kelly/birkin lookalike..

Kwanpen bags are not cheap.. and i want to be happy carrying something i spent so much money on. I don't think i can get past myself carrying a croc kelly lookalike and be comfortable with people scrutinising it and thinking i am a cheap showoff (cheap as in can't bear to spend money on the real thing, and get a copy) And the truth is.. i really can't afford a brandnew Hermes Kelly in croc skin.. not while i am saving to buy my own place.. 

Just speaking from my heart...

i like some of the house designs Kwanpen has come up with.. It's an established brand in Asia.. They are known for their skins and workmanship (though not designs)

As i get older, i start to wear more Asian brands and am proud of my heritage. If Kwanpen is Asian and i like its quality, i will wear it

haha.. how i have digressed


----------



## mudmud

Kwanpen are very well made and for that I don't mind buying something made by them. However, if I wanted to go for a Kelly/Birkin design, I would rather get the real thing than an "inspired" one. You need to think of these situations as these might lead to awkward/embarassing situations in the future:
1) Friend/family/colleague approaches you and compliment the bag, then ask you, is this an Hermes Kelly/Birkin?
2) Would you carry this bag into an Hermes store? What if an SA ask you about the bag?

If you're comfortable to tell them there's this brand called Kwanpen that mades Hermes inpired bags in very good quality, and you really love the bag and will enjoy using it, then you have an answer already. On the other hand, if you think that might make you feel uncomfortable then perhaps it's better to get the real deal, be it exotic or leather.


----------



## India

I don't have a Kwanpen bag, but I do have an "inspired-by Constance" from Lederer's in NYC.  It's a lovely bag, lovely leather and very nicely made.  I enjoy wearing it and yes, I have gone into Hermes wearing it.  It is NOT a "fake"!  I also bought my daughter a Lederer "inspired-by Birkin".  She adores it and I could not possibly afford to buy her a Birkin, nor would she want the money spent that way - lots of others things she would need more.  She carried it when she was with me in Paris at FSH last Jan and no sirens went off, nor were we asked to leave the store!  Again, it is NOT a fake!  

If it's what you can afford and you will enjoy it, then buy it!  If people ask, tell them it's not a fake - it's an "inspired-by" made by Kwanpen.  No shame in that....


----------



## mave

my mom told me kwanpen bags used to be a lot cheaper when she was younger,..in those days, Asian women want a kwanpen bag, like how now girls want a Chanel flap or an Hermes birkin..

haha.. but the prices are ridiculous now!

I saw this bag called the Raffles Bag (check out on website).. i thought it's really nice..

but the medium is close to USD4k!

Hmmm yes, i would rather buy an Hermes Kelly in non-exotic leather for a few k more from Paris.

and even if i want to buy a croc skin bag, i have seen cheaper ones than those at Kwanpen for very good quality.


----------



## bagmad73

I was at Hermes today and there was an elegant lady with her Kwanpen inspired croc birkin in a gorgeous red - she was trying out twillies to put on the handles of her bag. Her friend had a soleil birkin. I have to say the Kwanpen bag was stunning!!


----------



## *Crazy Me*

Love Kwanpen - leather, colors, craftmanship... I own a lot of small leather accessories (wallets, keyholders, coinsbag etc), but like a lot of you, wouldn't buy Hermes-inspired bags like Kelly/Birkin. My mum adores Kwanpen too and I think that's because a lot of Kwanpen's bags/designs are more suitable for older women...


----------



## lizlee316

well... i personally own 6 Kwanpen croc bags.. 3 of them are "birkin inspired"...and 3 others are Kwanpen's own designs...it was a phase of croc madness.. and Kwanpen in HK had a huge sale last year.  I actually got them before I got crazy over H... I guess, since now i'm all over H...I wont buy any more "inspired' designs.. haha  to justify myself~

Re quality... I have to say.. it's very acceptable. Tho I'm not a professional to talk about stitching and be specific about the quality of the croc leather.. as a commoner(?) who likes to shop... I'll give my thumbs up 

I have seen ppl mix and match H accessories along with the "inspired birkin" .. that I personally would not do... but I guess~ as long as one comfortably think that its "birkin style by Kwanpen" and acknowledge it, I dont think its embarrassing to carry one around 

Oh, besides, Colombo (a Italian croc brand), which sells much more expensive than Kwanpen in Korea, and Cocco (also another croc brand).. they all have "inspired birkin" designs... Colombo "birkin" is about half price of the Hermes croc birkin.. and ppl in Korea get it when the Hermes one is unavailable and use it as wedding gifts.


----------



## mave

i like the kwanpen's raffles bag.. 

haha.. speaking abt birkin/kelly-inspired bags.. actually a lot of bags are inspired by other designs in some ways or another..


----------



## deluxique

This may be a little late to reply to this thread, but I just came out of a Kwanpen boutique today. They do accept bags for re-polishing (I trust they will still be around seeing that they have been here since 1938 and is still expanding strongly internationally, with latest expansion into Turkey).

I do not think it is fair to compare a normal cowhide leather with a croc one. A Hermes Croco will cost more than S$50,000 and even if one doesn't need to be in the waiting line, the right Colour and size may not be readily available. 

There is demand on the birkin bag, especially the size 32 which Hermes does not offer. There are people who like the model and material of a bag but not the Brand, and Kwanpen fits in nicely for these group of people. 

I have a H birkin myself, but I am open to having the Yellow Kwanpen in Croco I saw today - simply as an alternative. 

Oh by the way, their prices appreciates every year because the supplier of leather - which was bought over by LVMH, increases their prices as well. You'd be interested to know many of these branded labels do share the same supplier. I also just witness some real good quality ready to wear by a Chinese company who collaborates with the same supplier that supplies fabric to high end retailers (Prada, MaxMara, etc). 

Just some thoughts.


----------



## p1nk320

I think women prefer Hermes because it's the "original" and more well known. I guess also afraid people might think they are using a fake birkin if they use a kwanpen? I don't know, but my mom owns a few and I've got to say it has changed my mind.. they are gorgeous


----------



## Crazyforbirkin

Hi deluxique, first time i learned about kwanpen bags, kinda interests me. Would you know how much a 35 inspired birkin is? Do they all come in croc skin? Is this boutique you're talking about in HK? sorry for all the questions, i thought of asking you since you're fresh from the boutique here in TPF. Thank you so much


----------



## deluxique

Hello crazyforbirkin, the yellow birkin at size 32 costs about sgd7k. I was at Singapore's MBS store. Apparently there is a reservation made for that piece from a HK regular and was due to be sent to HK for her. The workmanship is very good I must agree, but I also have this worry about people saying about the affordability aspect but then again if I don't want to be held hostage waiting forever for a birkin, Kwanpen is really a good option.


----------



## Crazyforbirkin

deluxique said:


> Hello crazyforbirkin, the yellow birkin at size 32 costs about sgd7k. I was at Singapore's MBS store. Apparently there is a reservation made for that piece from a HK regular and was due to be sent to HK for her. The workmanship is very good I must agree, but I also have this worry about people saying about the affordability aspect but then again if I don't want to be held hostage waiting forever for a birkin, Kwanpen is really a good option.


Thanks for the info deluxique, i will be going to HK next week and i plan to go to kwanpen. I'll take it from there...as i am really hoping to get a B or a K at H boutique, although i know that chances are so slim if none at all. Thanks dear


----------



## LadyCupid

Here are two pics of Kwanpen Himalayan Birkin 35 look-a-like for RM 25000. The crocodile skin is from Zimbabwe.


----------



## IFFAH

^Thank you for the pics, yodaling1. It's pretty easy to tell that this is not a Hermes Himalaya Croc based on the gradient of the brown tone scales and overall even w/o looking whether it has the Hermes stamp. Nonetheless, it's still beautiful.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

yodaling1 said:


> Here are two pics of Kwanpen Himalayan Birkin 35 look-a-like for RM 25000. The crocodile skin is from Zimbabwe.



Thank you for such lovely photos.  I must say that the scale of these Kwanpen bags are so close to the real thing. I wonder why they don't get into trouble with H.  Nevertheless, they are more affordable the H skins.


----------



## birkinglover

I think the Kwan Pen shining croco seems to be too shining and glossy..


----------



## blingbaby

I have several Kwanpen - black croc which is stunning, also violet, aquamarine (ciel color) and metallic black in ostrich.  They are beautifully made, quite price friendly and are a lovely bag to carry.  I wouldn't call them Birkin inspired, as the Birkin is not trade-marked and as long as they don't have the Hermes name on them they are not breaking any rules.  There are many bags with similar styles.  You only need to look at all the so-called Drs bags.... speedy, dior, plus many others have the exact same style.


----------



## LadyCupid

chkpfbeliever said:


> Thank you for such lovely photos.  I must say that the scale of these Kwanpen bags are so close to the real thing. I wonder why they don't get into trouble with H.  Nevertheless, they are more affordable the H skins.



I wonder if they are exotic skin suppliers to designer brands? I was thinking the same thing you were like how can they not get in trouble for making bags that are so similar to Hermes bags.


----------



## blingbaby

chkpfbeliever said:


> Thank you for such lovely photos.  I must say that the scale of these Kwanpen bags are so close to the real thing. I wonder why they don't get into trouble with H.  Nevertheless, they are more affordable the H skins.



Hi chkp... tried to reply to you pm but it says your mail box is full and you can't receive any mail till it is cleared... lol.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Hi Blingbaby,  thanks for replying. I'll clean up my mailbox and PM you. Too much gal's talk offline !! LOL


----------



## gymangel812

yodaling1 said:


> Here are two pics of Kwanpen Himalayan Birkin 35 look-a-like for RM 25000. The crocodile skin is from Zimbabwe.



Wow I love that croc clutch. Is it only available in singapore?


----------



## LadyCupid

gymangel812 said:


> Wow I love that croc clutch. Is it only available in singapore?



I believe they have Kwanpen in Singapore, Malaysia and Hong Kong and a few other countries. 

Here is the website
http://www.kwanpen.com/worldofkwanpen.aspx


----------



## nguyenp

I'm sorry but this is so weird - just because it doesn't bear the H name doesn't mean that they didn't literally rip off the whole design from H. So now just because they put a different name on it and it makes it okay and different from the rest of fakes (like the good grade fakes)? I think it's unfair - a design is an intellectual property and I don't think anyone should do this! 
I don't mean to sound snobby/catty or anything, just my thoughts.


----------



## francelamour

nguyenp said:
			
		

> I'm sorry but this is so weird - just because it doesn't bear the H name doesn't mean that they didn't literally rip off the whole design from H. So now just because they put a different name on it and it makes it okay and different from the rest of fakes (like the good grade fakes)? I think it's unfair - a design is an intellectual property and I don't think anyone should do this!
> I don't mean to sound snobby/catty or anything, just my thoughts.



I second this!


----------



## Mi_Lan

Went to their boutique in Thailand and HK. Have to say their bags are really well made and beautiful!


----------



## ueynah

nguyenp said:


> I'm sorry but this is so weird - just because it doesn't bear the H name doesn't mean that they didn't literally rip off the whole design from H. So now just because they put a different name on it and it makes it okay and different from the rest of fakes (like the good grade fakes)? I think it's unfair - a design is an intellectual property and I don't think anyone should do this!
> I don't mean to sound snobby/catty or anything, just my thoughts.



i don't believe IP rights are applicable in fashion... hence the trend where you see all the designers converge on similar pattern and cutting season after season...

however, if it looks so identical that it can be passed off as Hermes, then it is riding on the coat tail of the marketing and branding power of Hermes.  in this case, the "birkin" bag from Kwanpen, imho, does follow that.  

i have just visited their store today and bought a few items.  the croc skin are mostly niloticus and are very well made in gorgeous colors.  upon closer inspection, a savvy H user would be able to tell that the "kwanpen birkin" is not hermes at all.  however, most public probably wouldn't.  so, it is up to each individual discretion and right (as a consumer) or whether s/he wants to buy the bag...


----------



## chicinthecity777

ueynah said:


> *i don't believe IP rights are applicable in fashion... hence the trend where you see all the designers converge on similar pattern and cutting season after season...*
> 
> however, if it looks so identical that it can be passed off as Hermes, then it is riding on the coat tail of the marketing and branding power of Hermes.  in this case, the "birkin" bag from Kwanpen, imho, does follow that.
> 
> i have just visited their store today and bought a few items.  the croc skin are mostly niloticus and are very well made in gorgeous colors.  upon closer inspection, a savvy H user would be able to tell that the "kwanpen birkin" is not hermes at all.  however, most public probably wouldn't.  so, it is up to each individual discretion and right (as a consumer) or whether s/he wants to buy the bag...



Correct. There had been several high profile fashion design court cases and none of the accusations got held up. You can't patent a design. Only branding is protected.

I also had looked at those bags last time I was in HK and I would consider buying one of their non B or K look-likes. The material and craftsmanship are very good. I'm not too excited about their hardware though. Not sure how it will hold up over time.


----------



## LouiseyPeasey

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Correct. There had been several high profile fashion design court cases and none of the accusations got held up. *You can't patent a design.* Only branding is protected.
> 
> I also had looked at those bags last time I was in HK and I would consider buying one of their non B or K look-likes. The material and craftsmanship are very good. I'm not too excited about their hardware though. Not sure how it will hold up over time.



Actually Hermes has filed quite a few design patents:

http://www.uspto.gov/web/patents/patog/week13/OG/html/1376-4/USD0656313-20120327.html

http://www.uspto.gov/web/patents/patog/week35/OG/html/1369-5/USD0644024-20110830.html

http://www.uspto.gov/web/patents/patog/week35/OG/html/1369-5/USD0644023-20110830.html

http://www.uspto.gov/web/patents/patog/week20/OG/html/1378-3/USD0659391-20120515.html

http://www.uspto.gov/web/patents/patog/week53/OG/html/1337-5/USD0583553-20081230.html

I don't know much (anything) about IP law, but recall reading that because Hermes didn't do anything when other companies first began copying the Kelly and Birkin designs, when they finally wanted to take action they had lost the right to do so. But I see they filed a patent for the Birkin in 2010 - and perhaps if they can prove that they were the first to introduce the design, it might hold up?


----------



## birkel

dont mind all other styles but............. the Hermes shapes id rather buy form hermes !!!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Would love to see what goodies you got today from Kwanpen.  While it is not to promote this brand on the Hermes forum, it is nice to know that there are alternative brands with good enough quality on exotic skins.

Also love to see the rainbow colors too !! 



ueynah said:


> i don't believe IP rights are applicable in fashion... hence the trend where you see all the designers converge on similar pattern and cutting season after season...
> 
> however, if it looks so identical that it can be passed off as Hermes, then it is riding on the coat tail of the marketing and branding power of Hermes.  in this case, the "birkin" bag from Kwanpen, imho, does follow that.
> 
> i have just visited their store today and bought a few items.  the croc skin are mostly niloticus and are very well made in gorgeous colors.  upon closer inspection, a savvy H user would be able to tell that the "kwanpen birkin" is not hermes at all.  however, most public probably wouldn't.  so, it is up to each individual discretion and right (as a consumer) or whether s/he wants to buy the bag...


----------



## LadyCupid

chkpfbeliever said:


> Would love to see what goodies you got today from Kwanpen.  While it is not to promote this brand on the Hermes forum, it is nice to know that there are alternative brands with good enough quality on exotic skins.
> 
> Also love to see the rainbow colors too !!



Everything comes in ALL colors just that most of them are sold out and I only list out what was available on display.

Here are some pricing for the birkin-like bags in crocodile:
33cm - two tone RM24,400; one color RM22,800
31cm - RM20,500 (only saw yellow and red)

ostrich one size smaller than the 35-36cm is 29cm selling at RM7,200 (Orange, Red, Black and Brown)


----------



## LadyCupid

More pics.


----------



## ysbooey

Any idea when does Kwanpen have their sale?


----------



## purselover888

Thanks for the pics!  

So not into this copying at all.  Yes, design flows down market from designer to contemporary to mass market to discount brands, but *at these high prices* you should be getting excellent leather, craftsmanship, AND somewhat unique DESIGN.  Not just copying another house's best-selling style.  That is NOT luxury at all.  Doesn't matter how nice the leather and craftsmanship is!

If only people respected the blood, sweat, and tears that go into building a fashion and luxury brand, they would understand how offensive it is to copy another.  For every best-selling style, there are a million that didn't work somehow...BTW I doubt Kwanpen's hold their value well.


----------



## SympathyDuet

I think these bags look beautiful. To me, an LV Alma looks like an H Bolide. Same shape....and Kwanpen also has a similar shape. True....when it comes to the Birkin and Kelly, they do look like exact copies. They did not even try to differentiate the look of the bags at all. This is why it is offensive to some. Even the Alma and bolide, though similar in shape, has its differences.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

yodaling1 said:


> Everything comes in ALL colors just that most of them are sold out and I only list out what was available on display.
> 
> Here are some pricing for the birkin-like bags in crocodile:
> 33cm - two tone RM24,400; one color RM22,800
> 31cm - RM20,500 (only saw yellow and red)
> 
> ostrich one size smaller than the 35-36cm is 29cm selling at RM7,200 (Orange, Red, Black and Brown)



Thanks so much for checking the prices !!!  Maybe that is why they can get away from the copyright due to different sizing.

With these more affordable prices, no wonder the colors are sold out.


----------



## LoveLouboutins

I was just wondering about KwanPen bags and am kinda glad this thread resurfaced.

A while ago I was contemplating buying a non-H croc bag to "practice" so as to allay my fears of H croc. I have a couple of exotic bags that I fear using because I read how fragile croc skin can be. I considered getting a KwanPen because a few friends from Singapore told me about the brand and how it is really popular in Asia, especially in Korea and Indonesia.

Anyway, then I read that Nancy at Kaleidoplace started her own label of croc bags and I was totally intrigued and was asking questions in "Finds". I don't know anyone who might have bought them, and wonder if someone who did can give me some reviews? Her bags look really cute, and I like the Isabella on her website, which looks like a Plume but not totally. I think I would prefer that kind of under-the-radar H styles than a blatant KwanPen Birkin or Kelly, know what I mean?

I also started a thread in Handbags & Purses some time ago but no one seems to be able to say much there. http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags...rom-kaleidoplace-com-766231.html#post22633340


----------



## plumtree

Hi LL: I have the KPC Isabella Croc bag (in matte Sky). Not to promote a non-H bag on a H thread, but it's a great everyday croc bag.  Good quality skin and a nice bag for the price you pay.  I bought it because I love croc, and am in love the scales and patterns but a H croc bags are too expensive for everyday use, especially when out with my kids.  V happy with what I have: the skins are really good quality and the handles go over the shoulder which makes it practical and easy to use.
Got caught in a rainshower the other day and pannicked at the dark water spots on the bag.  Happily, I think she has treated the skins a little because the rain spots just dried out and the bag was fine.
I have H croc bags too but they are for special occasions. 
Downsides: the interior finishing isn't as good as with H. The bag is leather lined in ordinary leather but not in chevre, like with H bags.  However, that's only the interior of the bag and the outside finishing is very good. 

Verdict: good value for money for an "everyday croc".


----------



## LoveLouboutins

plumtree said:


> Hi LL: I have the KPC Isabella Croc bag (in matte Sky). Not to promote a non-H bag on a H thread, but it's a great everyday croc bag.  Good quality skin and a nice bag for the price you pay.  I bought it because I love croc, and am in love the scales and patterns but a H croc bags are too expensive for everyday use, especially when out with my kids.  V happy with what I have: the skins are really good quality and the handles go over the shoulder which makes it practical and easy to use.
> Got caught in a rainshower the other day and pannicked at the dark water spots on the bag.  Happily, I think she has treated the skins a little because the rain spots just dried out and the bag was fine.
> I have H croc bags too but they are for special occasions.
> Downsides: the interior finishing isn't as good as with H. The bag is leather lined in ordinary leather but not in chevre, like with H bags.  However, that's only the interior of the bag and the outside finishing is very good.
> 
> Verdict: good value for money for an "everyday croc".



Thanks PT! Finally a real review for me, yay!

I am glad to hear that the rain spots dried out. I am paranoid about water on my croc bags. The interior is not really an issue, I don't care for chevre and cow hide is just as good for me, as long as the bag is well-made and affordable.


----------



## plumtree

No probs!
Just to add I've had the bag for 3 weeks now and it's only a short time but in that time it's withstood riding lessons with the kids, a couple of swim lessons (it stayed poolside!), sticky fingers digging in my bag hunting for sweets, being dropped on the floor by my 2.5 y.o, being caught in the rain.... I'd feel masochistic to put my H croc bags through that abuse, but with bags of a lower price point, I feel it's fine.  My Sky Croc's still pristine.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

I believe that our fellow TPFer *LALA* also acquired one of Nancy's bag and it is a Bolide style.  You can check on her LALA's garden thread.  It is very pretty in red.


----------



## Eric_Birkin

I bought a Kwanpen croc wallet a couple of months ago and its quality is superb! Not sure if it is made in Singapore, but the price is really affordable. The croc leather is first-class, though I prefer a better / thicker cowhide in the interior parts.


----------



## LoveLouboutins

chkpfbeliever said:


> I believe that our fellow TPFer *LALA* also acquired one of Nancy's bag and it is a Bolide style.  You can check on her LALA's garden thread.  It is very pretty in red.



Thank you for this!
WOW! I just did. It looks gorgeous! It is not on her website though. At this point I am hoping for more bags to be posted so I know what she might be offering before I email her about colors etc.


----------



## plumtree

LoveLouboutins said:


> Thank you for this!
> WOW! I just did. It looks gorgeous! It is not on her website though. At this point I am hoping for more bags to be posted so I know what she might be offering before I email her about colors etc.



I think you should just email her.  I hear what she has depends on availability of skins etc and basically, if you tell her your colour preference, she'll let you know what's available in shades that match your preference.  HTH!


----------



## .:Sprigged:.

.


----------



## babevivtan

Bump


----------



## crazyforhermess

I asked this question before because I find this is very absurd when some nobody online wesbites selling fakes, is called fake but if the designs came from a company (any leather companies) that has goods look like another designer's, then is consider  ok.  Even Ferragamo has one bag looks like Kelly!
Nguyenp, you read my mind.




nguyenp said:


> I'm sorry but this is so weird - just because it doesn't bear the H name doesn't mean that they didn't literally rip off the whole design from H. So now just because they put a different name on it and it makes it okay and different from the rest of fakes (like the good grade fakes)? I think it's unfair - a design is an intellectual property and I don't think anyone should do this!
> I don't mean to sound snobby/catty or anything, just my thoughts.


----------



## DreamBags

kwanpen does makes beautiful bags.


----------



## DreamBags

great colors


----------



## DreamBags

can tell that it is not H. so not trying to carry a fake. proud to own Kwanpen. their SA are super nice and price more reasonable.


----------



## Aminamina

DreamBags said:


> kwanpen does makes beautiful bags.


I agree some of their models are. Why not???


----------



## ABlovesH

I had never heard of Kwanpen until this post- to me they are direct knock-offs of the Birkin and Kelly, though they are definitely not fakes. Are these bags considered status symbols in Asia or are they just considered high-quality knock-offs?? I'm also curious- did Kwanpen build their reputation on being able to produce high-quality knock-offs or on their own unique line of handbags (it seems like they make lots of nice designs that aren't direct knock-offs)?


----------



## Jadeite

Kwanpen has always had a long history and reputation for excellent quality crocodile skins and bags. It's popular here in Asia way before the Hermes trend, especially with the wealthy ladies. These society Ladies probably requested kwanpen to make bags similar to the style of Hermes, and when requests became popular decided to launch a line of bags to capitalize on this. They don't claim their bags as Hermes or label them as Bs or Ks, the skins are genuine and beautiful, so I wouldn't really call these fake or knock-offs.


----------



## ABlovesH

Jadeite said:


> Kwanpen has always had a long history and reputation for excellent quality crocodile skins and bags. It's popular here in Asia way before the Hermes trend, especially with the wealthy ladies. These society Ladies probably requested kwanpen to make bags similar to the style of Hermes, and when requests became popular decided to launch a line of bags to capitalize on this. They don't claim their bags as Hermes or label them as Bs or Ks, the skins are genuine and beautiful, so I wouldn't really call these fake or knock-offs.



To me knock-off= a design directly based on someone else's original design and fake= an exact copy, including logos.

Kwanpen's original designs look beautiful & I can certainly understand why they would be highly sought after. I guess what I am not understanding is why ladies would buy Kwanpen  Birkins or Kellys rather than the originals by Hermes? It seems like cost would be a major factor which in my mind, cheapens the brand.

On another note, I wish they would have improved upon the designs from Hermes rather than copied them exactly. For example, why not add a removable shoulder strap to the Birkin? Or an outside pocket to the back of the Kelly? Somehow that would make then more respectable to me.


----------



## Mme CLMdeF

I saw a beautiful Himalayan clutch by kwanpen. Does anyone know how much it is and if it is difficult to get hold of? I'm based in Europe.


----------



## Himalayan_Lover

Mme CLMdeF said:


> I saw a beautiful Himalayan clutch by kwanpen. Does anyone know how much it is and if it is difficult to get hold of? I'm based in Europe.



Hi Mme CLMdeF, from what I understand, Kwanpen store in Singapore does accept phone/email sales order to Europe. Perhaps you might want to contact them at sands@kwanpen.com for enquiry.


----------



## lovelytulips

funnyredhed said:


> if i want a kelly or a birkin, i would buy only hermes.  If i want an exotic leather bag, but don't want to spend the $$ on hermes, i would look for a completely different (and original) style.  Just my opinion.....



+1


----------



## perlerare

I just had a look at their web site.

I must say they have improved their collection  very much, since this thread was started 
They have nice styles , and finally nothing that could draw any confusion with Hermes in the buyer's mind.  They must have hired a talented designer to put toegther such a trendy collection. That is a good thing.
They also have very nice colors.

So finally they have become a brand by themselves.


----------



## Miss Al

Yes. I also had a look at their website. I saw some really nice bags and these are not lookalikes. I'm not too sure about their prices so I'll head down to their store at Ion Singapore one of these days. I'm a sucker for exotic bags and slgs and these need not be just Bs/Ks. Any nice exotic bag that is well handcrafted can fit into my collection.


----------



## fashionoelle

I know this thread is pretty much dead, but I'd like to add my own two cents to whoever stumbles upon this. 

Although Kwanpen, in my opinion, has gone downhill in terms of colour and style selection in recent years, I was lucky enough to purchase two Kwanpens when they offered that gorgeous rose colour (see attached pictures) back in the early 2000s. They have discontinued the Birkin look-alikes now, but they are currently selling a similar style for USD 10000 and up! Their prices are begnining to rival that of Hermes'. 

All in all, their craftsmanship is superb and it is a great introductory piece to venture to the land of exotic skins if you are not feel financially able to invest in a Hermes just yet. Or simply because you don't want to . 

Pictures speak louder than words, so I present to you, my Kwanpen! Admittedly, the handles are a bit worn due to normal wear and tear, but I've had it for 10 years, and it's still in fantastic condition!


----------



## blingbaby

I have many Hermes in the standard leathers but go to Kwanpen for the Ostrich and Crocodile as I just can't afford/justify spending money on Hermes for these leathers.

This is my new beautiful Kwanpen, one of 5 crocs that I have, this one being a deep greenish black.  The quality is just amazing and  most definitely rivals Hermes.  I have had the wax peel on 2 of my birkins, but never happened yet on a Kwanpen.  However, did have a broken piping in one of my Kwanpen straps and it was all replaced, upgraded and paid for by Gaysorn in Bangkok.


----------



## joanneminnie

I'm going to be very honest, this looks like a knock off of H to me. There are other brand making the shape of a b or k and give it a new brand name. To me, this is NOT ok because they stole other designer's idea (well you can say there are big brand names copy others, but not like 99.99% exact copy). When I see people wear those bags, it makes me feel uncomfortable. For people who do not shop at H but know the look of a b/k, they will think it's H.


----------



## Baglover121

surprised no one moved this thread to general bags , as this is not about hermes bags,


----------



## vivelebag

I've never heard of Kwanpen.  The handbag collection on their website shows many designs that are not such blatant knockoffs anymore. Maybe H got them to cease and desist, or perhaps the Asian customers got pickier. 


I think the Classic Mini looks pretty cute.  




http://www.kwanpen.com/showcase_item/5509-classic-mini/?stayincat=11


----------



## chicinthecity777

Baglover121 said:


> surprised no one moved this thread to general bags , as this is not about hermes bags,



I totally agree! These are not Hermes bags!


----------



## honhon

must be a beautifully crafted exotic leather bag, but all my eyes are doing is to compare and screen against birkin, picking at the differences


----------



## mistikat

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I totally agree! These are not Hermes bags!



There are a lots of threads in this subforum about bags that look like Hermes designs; because people are asking how they compare to Hermes, both quality and design wise, we leave them here. Hope that answers the question.


----------



## chicinthecity777

mistikat said:


> There are a lots of threads in this subforum about bags that look like Hermes designs; because people are asking how they compare to Hermes, both quality and design wise, we leave them here. Hope that answers the question.



I appreciate that. But the latest posts seem to be just general discussion on their other bags. Not much to compare to Hermes. I don't care whether this is moved or not, nor did I ask to move it. I was just stating my opinion.


----------



## Jadeite

Probably a good thread as a reference to their exotic bags and comparison of workmanship . I think somewhere in the thread or maybe another one was a discussion on where they source their skins (as does hermes). They don't do the hermes look-alike styles anymore. I think.


----------



## MichelleSinHk

The story is Kwanpen alligator skins are supplied by 'henglong' which also supplies Hermes. And henglong got bought by LVMH to ensure supply to Hermes.


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

funnyredhed said:


> If I want a Kelly or a Birkin, I would buy only Hermes.  If I want an exotic leather bag, but don't want to spend the $$ on Hermes, I would look for a completely different (and original) style.  Just my opinion.....


I totally agree with you.


----------



## bagidiotic

hermes24fbg said:


> i totally agree with you.


+3


----------



## Mikkisound

MichelleSinHk said:


> The story is Kwanpen alligator skins are supplied by 'henglong' which also supplies Hermes. And henglong got bought by LVMH to ensure supply to Hermes.


Exactly! They supply Hermes, so you are getting the same croc. That's why LVMH got in there, so that you can only get that quality croc via Hermes. Old thread but it's good info for others who might stumble on the thread.


----------



## MSO13

Mikkisound said:


> Exactly! They supply Hermes, so you are getting the same croc. That's why LVMH got in there, so that you can only get that quality croc via Hermes. Old thread but it's good info for others who might stumble on the thread.



LVMH has nothing to do with H, they were stopped in their play for a hostile takeover years ago so they have no interest in protecting H's access to exotic leather. 

H works with their own exclusive farms in the US and Africa on their exotic leather supply chain.


----------



## Jo77

Ironically, my first brush with a 'birkin' was 20 years ago in my country outside a kwanpen boutique. I fell in love at first sight with the birkin design and the luxurious croc skin. I had no idea hermes existed at that time and definitely didnt know it was a stolen design. But all i could do then was drool. I was just 16 yrs old. Fast forward to today, i have nvr owned a kwanpen before but it is still kind of nostalgic to reminisce how i come to love birkins.


----------



## QuelleFromage

I still don't understand why this thread stays in the H forum.  There are several lines that blatantly copy the more famous Hermès bags.


----------



## Belphoebe

QuelleFromage said:


> I still don't understand why this thread stays in the H forum.  There are several lines that blatantly copy the more famous Hermès bags.


I have wondered that about some other threads. This thread seems OK here in the H forum to me, exactly because of those copycat lines. If it were in the general bags forum, the people who know most about H and what you get for your money might not find it and weigh in, and their info is crucial to a discussion like this. I think too that the person newly researching H benefits from seeing what kinds of copies are out there: it's not just a world of cheap fakes. You can pay a lot of money for a copycat "inspired" by H. If people want to do that, whatever, it's their money, but informed choices are better than spending a lot of money on a bag, only to find out later that you might have wanted the original instead. (That said, there was some other thread with an H-knockoff bag with eyes on it or something that made me go, "Aaagh, take this out of my line of vision!" Not sure why that one felt different. Maybe it was just that the bag was more annoying.)


----------



## QuelleFromage

Belphoebe said:


> I have wondered that about some other threads. This thread seems OK here in the H forum to me, exactly because of those copycat lines. If it were in the general bags forum, the people who know most about H and what you get for your money might not find it and weigh in, and their info is crucial to a discussion like this. I think too that the person newly researching H benefits from seeing what kinds of copies are out there: it's not just a world of cheap fakes. You can pay a lot of money for a copycat "inspired" by H. If people want to do that, whatever, it's their money, but informed choices are better than spending a lot of money on a bag, only to find out later that you might have wanted the original instead. (That said, there was some other thread with an H-knockoff bag with eyes on it or something that made me go, "Aaagh, take this out of my line of vision!" Not sure why that one felt different. Maybe it was just that the bag was more annoying.)


This makes sense...I just wonder where the Kwanpen fans are supposed to go. If there are any


----------



## Passerine123

QuelleFromage said:


> This makes sense...I just wonder where the Kwanpen fans are supposed to go. If there are any



Bumping up an old thread:
On my first trip to Singapore, I happened on a Kwanpen store and was really impressed with their non-H designs. On our next (my fourth) trip, I think I might pull the trigger and get one of their bags. I really like these two:
https://www.kwanpen.com/showcase_item/8919-treasure-chest-cache-handbag/?stayincat=11  This one appeals for both its design and the luscious colour (I have to see it IRL to make sure it's as rich as it is in the photo). At least nobody else would have one like it in Switzerland....

and this one:
https://www.kwanpen.com/showcase_item/6711-city-tribeca-handbag/?stayincat=11
I admit this is semi-Constance-ish in design (however, many brands have similarly shaped bags), but I still like it, esp in this "quiet" colour. Again, I want to see it IRL first, so need to wait until we head to Singapore again...


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

Passerine123 said:


> Bumping up an old thread:
> On my first trip to Singapore, I happened on a Kwanpen store and was really impressed with their non-H designs. On our next (my fourth) trip, I think I might pull the trigger and get one of their bags. I really like these two:
> https://www.kwanpen.com/showcase_item/8919-treasure-chest-cache-handbag/?stayincat=11  This one appeals for both its design and the luscious colour (I have to see it IRL to make sure it's as rich as it is in the photo). At least nobody else would have one like it in Switzerland....
> 
> and this one:
> https://www.kwanpen.com/showcase_item/6711-city-tribeca-handbag/?stayincat=11
> I admit this is semi-Constance-ish in design (however, many brands have similarly shaped bags), but I still like it, esp in this "quiet" colour. Again, I want to see it IRL first, so need to wait until we head to Singapore again...


I love the Tibeca design either the Constance cartable flavored handle.  I like the hardware too.  In fact, I like the whole thing!  What color are you thinking about?


----------



## contributor

QuelleFromage said:


> This makes sense...I just wonder where the Kwanpen fans are supposed to go. If there are any



Kwanpen was established in 1938. Their beautifully crafted products are distributed mostly in Asia. Its a well respected company and yes, it does has fans. Under the radar with exceptional quality.

Unlike a colossal brand like Chanel, all Kwanpen hardware is still *gold plated* - including the chains.


----------



## contributor

2019 update: They stopped manufacturing the Birkin/Kelly styles year ago. Now they only carry their own designs. This thread was started to discuss their product line and quality. Here are a few examples of the current styles
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 :


----------



## Nahreen

contributor said:


> 2019 update: They stopped manufacturing the Birkin/Kelly styles year ago. Now they only carry their own designs. This thread was started to discuss their product line and quality. Here are a few examples of the current styles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4524553
> View attachment 4524554
> View attachment 4524555
> View attachment 4524556
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


They look beautiful. I am curious about their price range. Do you have any info about prices in Europe?


----------



## QuelleFromage

contributor said:


> Kwanpen was established in 1938. Their beautifully crafted products are distributed mostly in Asia. Its a well respected company and yes, it does has fans. Under the radar with exceptional quality.
> 
> Unlike a colossal brand like Chanel, all Kwanpen hardware is still *gold plated* - including the chains.


My post was posted when the Kwanpen thread was in the Hermès forum


----------



## loves

@contributor 

I am so glad to hear Kwanpen stopped those pseudo K and B bags. I thought it was really tacky of them. I really like the last blue tote.

Years ago I got a matte white small wallet from them and it was absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## contributor

Nahreen said:


> They look beautiful. I am curious about their price range. Do you have any info about prices in Europe?


This is from their website. You can try contacting them. Hopefully this information is current.



The green one pictured is a large WOC. Last time I was in Singapore it was about US$1400.


----------



## Cleda

I've recently been itching to get my first exotic leather bag. Croc seems to be slightly easier to care for, compared to lizard and snake. How do you all care for your Kwanpen bags? Does Kwanpen sell exotic leather care products?

I've had bad experience with patent leather in Singapore's hot and humid climate. Is croc leather able to hold up better?

If I were to buy a Kwanpen bag, it would be my most expensive bag ever. Is it worth buying a Kwanpen bag? I don't see many on the resale market, any idea how do their value hold up?

Also just want to share the bags I am eyeing. Some of the older ones from their Instagram doesn't seem to be available on the webstore anymore, hoping that the selection will be wider in their physical store, especially in terms of colour.


----------



## sun2ooi

Cleda said:


> I've recently been itching to get my first exotic leather bag. Croc seems to be slightly easier to care for, compared to lizard and snake. How do you all care for your Kwanpen bags? Does Kwanpen sell exotic leather care products?
> 
> I've had bad experience with patent leather in Singapore's hot and humid climate. Is croc leather able to hold up better?
> 
> If I were to buy a Kwanpen bag, it would be my most expensive bag ever. Is it worth buying a Kwanpen bag? I don't see many on the resale market, any idea how do their value hold up?
> 
> Also just want to share the bags I am eyeing. Some of the older ones from their Instagram doesn't seem to be available on the webstore anymore, hoping that the selection will be wider in their physical store, especially in terms of colour.
> 
> View attachment 5377289
> View attachment 5377290
> View attachment 5377291
> View attachment 5377292
> View attachment 5377293
> View attachment 5377294


I like their bags but I m not sure if now it's a good time to buy one.

Two years ago there was 30% off and last year 20%.  I will wait until they have a new promotion to consider if I should buy from them.  My SA in HK mentioned that she would help me keep checking if there is my dreamed croc leather for my special order as well.  up till now I have been waiting for six months.  If they need profit, I guess they would contact me.  After all they are not Hermes and I bought a few ostrich leather bags from them before.

There is actually no resale value of this bag.  The price drops at least 30% at the resell market.  No one knows this brand and it's very hard to resell.  You can check Carousell and see if you can find a second-hand one.  If I keep it till the end of the world, I don't know if the next generation would treasure authentic croc leather bags either, as the faux / embossed ones also look fantastic.  Lots of youth right now are trying to be vegans and they prefer cruelty-free ....

However, if you really love the bag, you won't resell it and it will be very valuable in your eyes.


----------



## sosauce

Okay, I was watching Bling Empire on Netflix. And I saw Kelly Mi Li with her Raffles bag. Never heard about Kwanpen before, but I was so in love with the hardware on the bag. I kept thinking, “Is that Delvaux? What is that gorgeous croc bag?”

Anyways, I went onto Google and learned about the brand. Then I went back to Netflix to look for a picture of the Raffles bag, and saw that she has a Kwanpen bucket bag, too. There’s also her in a black croc bag, but I’m not sure what bag that is. Is it Kwanpen also?

Anyways, I’m obsessed. Never heard of the brand before, but the fact that it’s real exotic skins, handmade, with such nice hardware? And for such nice prices?


----------



## michumichu

The hardware looks interesting


----------



## haute okole

I have had mine for 3 years and love it.  I also have an Hermes B25 Croc matte black Porosus.  I think both bags are of comparable quality.  However, Kwanpen does not hold its value on the resale market.  I grew up in Jakarta and bought the Kwanpen bag during a family and high school reunion to Bali and Singapore, so I have an emotional attachment to the bag and would had it down to my girls.  The cost is 1/3  to a quarter of the cost of a comparably sized Hermes Exotic Kelly.  Both bags are beautiful.


----------



## sosauce

It took a month to get here. So, so long. And it was a bit nerve wracking checking up on the delivery status every day, because there were multiple clearance events. I never went through the process before.

Anyways, the bag is so cute! The raffles pochette is also the perfect size. Fits my phone, my card cases, my key case, and then some miscellaneous pens and lip Lam. They also included a silk scarf, and the customer service is superb. 

Light blue is one of the few colors that I actually prefer with silver hardware. It makes the bag a bit more casual, I think! I’m very happy with this purchase.


----------



## michumichu

sosauce said:


> It took a month to get here. So, so long. And it was a bit nerve wracking checking up on the delivery status every day, because there were multiple clearance events. I never went through the process before.
> 
> Anyways, the bag is so cute! The raffles pochette is also the perfect size. Fits my phone, my card cases, my key case, and then some miscellaneous pens and lip Lam. They also included a silk scarf, and the customer service is superb.
> 
> Light blue is one of the few colors that I actually prefer with silver hardware. It makes the bag a bit more casual, I think! I’m very happy with this purchase.
> 
> View attachment 5648869


It’s beautiful! I love the color ❤️Congratulations!! 
Is it easy to open and close it?


----------



## sosauce

michumichu said:


> It’s beautiful! I love the color ❤️Congratulations!!
> Is it easy to open and close it?


Yes, the closure is super easy to get I’m and out of. You just flip the tabs and slide it out. It’s a very functional design, and I like the hardware a lot.


----------

